# Home birth with severe SPD? ETA been called in to consultant for review :/



## tallybee

I have always known I want to birth at home, as I did with my other two. They were relatively short, uneventful labours. I am now 35+3 with LO no.3 and my body is failing. The MW diagnosed SPD early on this time and now I am at a stage where I am struggling no matter what I do, I need crutches to haul myself around even just to get round the house. I'm petrified that the severity of this will make me not able to get the birth I want. I have a MW appointment on Tuesday next week. She's been supportive so far for the HB but did mention earlier on that it could be difficult if my symptoms get too severe :( 

Has anyone had a successful home birth or natural intervention free birth with severe spd? Any experiences xx thanks xx


----------



## Smile181c

I was my best friend's birth partner back in May and she had awful SPD. Although her birth was in a hospital, there was nothing that she did/didn't do that wouldn't have been different had she been at home. She had g&a and no epidural. She had a water birth and she said the water actually helped because she was pretty much weightless. She got in positions I'd not seen her manage during her pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## iiTTCii

I was induced at 37 weeks due to SPD due to the severity but I can't see why you wouldn't be able to home birth. I did end up having forceps and they never measured the width I could open my legs etc before hand but I was in that much pain with the labour, the SPD pain wouldn't have touched it. Within days of having my daughter, my SPD had gone.


----------



## MindUtopia

Have you looked into trying to remedy the SPD? I had it pretty severely, so badly that I could barely walk by the time I was around 30 weeks. I saw an osteopath who specialises in pregnancy, who adjusted a misalignment in my pelvis and did some soft tissue work on the areas that were really tense and wonky (a chiropractor would work too if you already have someone you see). I also took up gentle swimming/floating in a pool 3 times a week, which really helped to loosen up some of the tight spots in my pelvis, where my body was compensating for all the ligaments stretching. It helped a lot. I was barely walking at 30 weeks and fast forward 7 weeks, I was at the gym on the treadmill working out 12 hours before I went into labour. It made such a difference. I had a lovely home birth, but even when my SPD was really bad, no one even mentioned it would be an issue for my birth. The best thing you can do for SPD is to be upright while you're birthing rather than on your back with your legs spread, and that's much more likely in a non-hospital setting where you have lots of options for comfortable places to lean or kneel against. I think sometimes their only concern is getting you in and out of the pool if you plan to use a birth pool, because sometimes it's painful to lift your leg high enough to get over the side. But you might not find it causes you too much trouble and anyway, you don't have to use a pool if you don't want. I had my daughter kneeling over a chair on our bedroom floor.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## crownest

From what I've read and being told by doctors you are better off not having an epidural or lying on your back with your legs spread when you have SPD. You have more control over your body without an epidural and she told me it might stop you spreading you pelvis too much and you can get i better positions. A HB might work out bettter for you. Not sure if she was just trying to reassure me though I have hypermobility and have being told there is a decent chance an epidural would fail anyway.


----------



## tallybee

Yeah there's no way I would want an epidural. I will be insisting on home birth unless LO is in danger - I'm going to be sore regardless!


----------



## tallybee

OK I was at the MW on Tuesday and she had to call me to sort out the 38 week home visit, which she has just arranged - OK. She then dropped the bombshell on me that she's arranged a consultant appointment as well, saying that I need to be assessed for my mobility (SPD) issues as it might prevent my home birth. This is my worst nightmare. What would be available in hospital that would make it better anyway? Help..... I'm now really stressed and anxious, seeing the consultant tomorrow :(


----------



## cjl

Hi,

I know this thread is a bit old but I just wanted to offer some hope to anyone who does have a look. I am currently pregnant with #2 due in Jan. I have had severe SPD (PGP) with both my girls with symptoms starting almost as soon as I conceived and ending up on crutches before reaching 5 months! 

I chose to have a home birth with dd1 and actually had a midwife tell me that I had a pathetically low pain threshold and couldn't possibly have a hb as I'd need an epi. I had no other complications during my pregnancy (my BMI was over 26).

Well I stood my ground and asked for another midwife who after talking it through with me said ok!

My daughter was born at home, I gave birth on my back (a position I hadn't been I for 6 months) without drugs (a personal choice). Now I know that others may have different experiences but mine was wonderful! The midwife thinks that sitting on a commode for the most part helped as it supported my pelvis in a natural position so might be worth getting hold of :)


----------



## kittylady

I had a home water birth with SPD and the water really helped :)


----------



## Laurenmomma

I didn't get my home birth due to other things but with my 3rd I had severe spd, had a sweep at 39 weeks and gave birth the next day all perfectly fine just gas and air and no lying down. I was just on the ball for the 2 hour labour and walking round I hardly noticed the spd!

I'm praying this time I don't get it but I'm already getting twinges in my back and want a home birth too c


----------



## kittylady

I had spd and chose to homebirth anyway. The pool helped immensely. I know in the uk it's your right to choose and they can only advise (even though they often make out they have to let you this is b.s.).


----------

